#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Thai phrase (possibly another 'heart one)

## tamsin

Can anyone tell me the Thai phrase for a person who changes his/her mind frequently (every 5 minutes  :Sad:  

I once had a book on Thai Heart phrases, lai jai, kreng jai, etc, or would this fall into the 'kee' category as in, kee heung, kee niaow, etc?

Thankyou.

----------


## somtamslap

Could be 'kee bree-an jai'..

----------


## Loy Toy

Bien Jai gnai I guess.

----------


## Thaidan

Just take a look here

Thai proverbs - Wikiquote

----------


## jizzybloke

Blien jai or Lai jai

----------


## StrontiumDog

thai-language.com has these...(note; tone sounds are on the end of each word L = low, M = mid, F = falling)

กลับใจ    glapL jaiM    change one's mind

เปลี่ยนใจ    bpliianL jaiM    change one's mind

เปลี่ยนท่าที    bpliianL thaaF theeM    to change one's attitude; turn one's point; change one's mind; sing a different tune; change one's ideas; come over

กลับตัวกลับใจ    glapL dtuaaM glapL jaiM    to change one's mind

ปรวนแปร    bpruaanM bpraaeM    (of a situation) to alter, to change; (of the wind) to shift; (of the mind) to become confused, to suffer an aberration

----------


## harrybarracuda

That's easy.

It's หญิง

----------


## Aussie Tigger

easy mate   pujing  = woman    99% of them where ever are the same

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Indecisive = ไม่เด็ดขาด

----------


## chitown

> Bien Jai gnai I guess.



That be it.

----------


## bobothailand

laai jai   หลายใจ  means you like many things [or many people] at the same time. You can not choose or it is hard to make a decission because you like them all.

----------


## Candy21

เปลี่ยนใจง่าย

----------


## ontheearth

It could be "Ba-Ba Bo-Bo" means like someone changes his/her mind frequently from good to bad mood

----------


## alwarner

> It could be *"Ba-Ba Bo-Bo"* means like someone changes his/her mind frequently from good to bad mood


That just means you're a bit daft.

----------

